# Poor old Rocy needs a home (Barrie, Ontario, Canada)



## Margo (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I have a real sob story about Rocky the stray cat. He was 1 of 15 cats abandoned by a farmer back in December. All these cats infiltrated our
neighbourhood in search of food, scavenging through garbage to survive. This one is named Rocky because he looks like he has been in the boxing
ring a few times. He has some frostbite on his one ear, hence the drooping, he also looks like he was caught in some barbwire as he has lacerations on his lower neck. We had him neutered, vaccinated, dewormed, ears cleaned for mites, nails clipped back on March 9th. He was also given IV fluids and antibiotics.
I have him here at my house trying to find him a home, I would love to keep him, but he doesn't like dogs, literally stalks my dog Austin down to attack, 2 times it happened. 
I have to confine him to a bedroom all by himself and only let him out when Austin is out or lounging on our bed. Rocky is just like a dog, follows you everywhere you go, and talks, talks, talks the whole time. He loves to be patted, brushed and he rewards you with gentle purring. He even licked me yesterday, which broke my heart, as I know this is a sign of love from a cat. I really don't want him to love me, or get too attached since he can't stay here because of Austin. I am reaching the point where I have to surrender him to the Humane Society if I can't find him a home on my own. I really hate to think of him sitting in a cage wondering why all the bad luck is coming his way, he has already had his fair share of suffering.

Can any of you welcome a sweet senior into their homes and heart. He just wants to be loved.

Let me know if you might be interested, or know of anyone that would like a fully vaccinated, neutered cat.


Thanks,

Margo


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

How heartbreaking. Rocky sounds so special.


----------



## camel24j (Jan 12, 2007)

i dont know really to much about this section on the forum but i keep reading through all of these post and only a few tells what has happened with the kittys. i cant take any kittys but was wondering how these kittys on here made out did you find a home for him?


----------

